# St Barts Forums > Storm Tracker >  >  One More?

## MIke R

so they say..................



*Local Weather Alert* *Winter Weather Advisory for Northern Grafton, NH* *From 8:00 PM EDT, Fri., Apr 04, 2014 until 10:00 AM EDT, Sat., Apr 05, 2014*   Other affected areas:   
  Northern Oxford, ME;  Southern Oxford, ME;  Northern Coos, NH;  Southern Coos, NH;  Northern Grafton, NH;  Northern Carroll, NH;  Southern Grafton, NH;  Southern Carroll, NH

----------


## NHDiane

I doubt even YOU want another one....enough is enough....but as I've said before, drop it on the mountains and leave us alone down here!

----------


## KevinS

Yup, keep it the mountains.  I'm going to the coast tomorrow, and being chased off Billy's deck is bad enough.  I don't want to have to sit close to the fireplace too.

----------


## MIke R

enjoy...we re going to take in our last days of skiing ....we close Monday....and call it a wrap...bring on spring/summer!!

----------


## stbartshopper

We received the storms here in Indiana Wed. and yesterday. A lot of water and some wind but no snow.

----------


## MIke R

Diane..you re talking to someone who lived  9 years in a place which saw snow ten months out of the year!....

that being said....yeah we re ready for the tropics and the Cape and getting our veggie garden going for sure....

this was a hoot but whats next is good too....bring it

----------


## NHDiane

I know, you are a true "SnowMan"  :Wink-slap:   Extremely nice that you have the Cape to escape to, but even there, you have to dodge a few snowflakes.  You'll roll with the punches, as you so aptly do with each change of seasons!

----------

